# WinCC flex 2008 SP1: Sichtbarkeiten mehrerer übereinanderliegender Objekte



## Grimsey (9 März 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

für eine PC-Runtime muss ich mehrere symbolische E/A-Felder übereinander legen und deren Sichtbarkeiten beeinflussen. Das klappt soweit sehr gut, ist ja auch keine große Herausforderung.
Im Laufe der Projektierung bin ich dabei aber an gewisse Grenzen gestoßen, da die Sichtbarkeit dieser E/A-Felder von mehreren Bedingungen abhängig war, man ja bekanntlich aber nur eine Variable für die Sichtbarkeit verschalten kann.
Ich habe mich erst einmal mit einem Rechteck beholfen, dass alle E/A-Felder verdeckt und dessen Sichtbarkeit beeinflusst wird. Klappt soweit auch sehr gut.

ABER:

ich habe 2 weitere E/A-Felder nach dem gleichen Prinzip hinzugefügt. Diese sind nun aber trotz korrekter Verschaltung der Sichtbarkeit stets vor dem Rechteck zu sehen.
Im Editor habe ich die E/A-Felder und das Rechteck so in Hintergrund und Vordergrund angeordnet, dass es eigentlich passen sollte. Nachdem auch diese keine Abhilge geschaffen hat, habe ich die Objekte verschiedenen Ebenen zugewiesen. Im Editor alles prima, zur Laufzeit totaler Mist.

Wie kann man sinnvoll Objekte so anordnen, dass deren Reihenfolge meinen Vorstellungen entspricht und das auch nur Laufzeit?

Danke vielmals!


----------



## Paule (9 März 2010)

Also ich persönlich finde es nicht so toll wenn auf einem Fleck zig verschiedene Teile aufeinander liegen.
Kannst Du nicht ein Symbolisches Ausgabefeld machen? 
Die kannst Du dann ganz bequem über eine Steuervariabel durch die SPS ansteuern und dementsprechend "UND / ODER" Verknüpfungen mit einfließen lassen.
Voraussetzung: Die Teile sollten gleich groß sein.

Alles quatsch, Du hast ja schon symbolische Ausgabefelder


----------



## Grimsey (9 März 2010)

Es sind ja symbolische E/A-Felder in denen ich verschiedene Textlisten anzeigen lasse. Ich selbst mag sowas auch absolut nicht, nur lässt sich das diesmal schlecht umgehen.

Ich muss aber zugeben, dass ich die Möglichkeit einer "UND / ODER" -Verknüpfung im Flexible noch nicht kenne. Kannst Du mir genauer erklären, wie das funktioniert?


----------



## Paule (9 März 2010)

Grimsey schrieb:


> Ich muss aber zugeben, dass ich die Möglichkeit einer "UND / ODER" -Verknüpfung im Flexible noch nicht kenne. Kannst Du mir genauer erklären, wie das funktioniert?


Ich meinte in der SPS.
Aber ich habe Dein ersten Beitrag zuerst nicht richtig gelesen, darum vergiss bitte was ich geschrieben habe.


----------



## Grimsey (9 März 2010)

Ok kein Problem.
Natürlich könnte man die Verschaltungen für die Sichtbarkeit in der SPS machen. Das wäre nur auch nicht gerade wenig Aufwand, aber ich möchte das erst einmal nicht in die SPS auslagern.

Mir geht es vorrangig auch eher darum, warum einige Objekte sichtbar sind obwohl sie im Editor komplett in den Hintergrund geschoben sind. Das leuchtet mir nicht so wirklich ein. Gerade weil das mit den Ebenen scheinbar auch nicht so funktioniert, wie ich mir das gedacht habe.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (9 März 2010)

Hallo
normal funktioniert das doch mit der Sichtbarkeit, schon komisch
kannst du nicht mal das Bild hochladen mit den entsprechenden 
Eigenschaften.

Die Sichtbarkeit kannst du doch, wenn es nicht von der Steuerung aus
kommen soll, mit hilfe von einen Script steuern. In den Script kannst du doch bei
einen Ereignis deinen wünschen entsprechend, Variablen für die Sichtbarkeit
verknüpfen.

gruß helmut


----------



## Grimsey (9 März 2010)

Hallo nochmal,

anbei zwei Screenshots. Glaube nur nicht das die jemandem helfen werden.
Das Rechteck liegt vor den symbolischen E/A-Feldern und ist nicht immer sichtbar. Es wird zur Laufzeit ein- und ausgeblendet. Komischerweise sind manche E/A-Felder auch dann sichtbar, wenn sie eigentlich von dem Rechteck verdeckt werden sollten.

Das Rechteck ist der Ebene 12, die E/A-Felder der Ebene 3 zugewiesen. Das Rechteck liegt außerdem ganz oben im Vordergrund, alle anderen Elemente eigentlich im Hintergrund. Das verwundert mich halt.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (9 März 2010)

stimmt es die Reihenfolge wie du die sachen übereinander gelegt hast
wirklich, ich würde die sache auch nicht mit einen Rechteck abdecken,
schalte die Sichtbarkeit der einzelne objekte ein bzw. aus. Das muß sich
doch steuern lassen.

Also noch mal, ich glaub da stimmt etwas mit der Reihenfolge nicht, wie
du die objekte übereinander gelegt hast.


----------



## Grimsey (9 März 2010)

Die Sichtbarkeiten werden ja angesteuert und funktioniert soweit auch gut. Ich mache so etwas auch nicht zum ersten Mal.
Die Reihenfolge der Objekte kann man ja leider Gottes nur über Vorder- bzw. Hintergrund festlegen. Das Rechteck ist definitiv ganz vorn, alles andere definitiv ganz hinten. Wenn es funktionieren würde, würde ich ja nicht fragen. Ich hab alles schon zig Mal überprüft und finde aber keinen Fehler.

Über die Ebenen sollte das doch eigentlich auch funktionieren, oder?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (9 März 2010)

ja über ebnen sollte es auch funktionieren, aber das mit der Sichtbarkeit
*muß *doch funktionieren. Ich verwende die funktion des auch, auf Panels wie
auch auf Runtime Plattformen. 
Manchmal gibt es aber bei flex noch so merkwürdige dinge die mich
immer wieder staunen lassen. Wenn temponäre Datein löschen und
neu generieren nichts genützt hat, lösche ich neuerdings die objekte
raus und füge sie wieder neu ein. Dann funktioniert es aufeimal wieder.

Welchen HF hat du eigentlich drauf, stand ist z.Z. "3".


----------



## Grimsey (9 März 2010)

Haben SP1 ohne Hotfix drauf. Kann mir bald nicht vorstellen das es daran liegt, aber man weiß ja nie. Muss ich nochmal schauen ob es vielleicht daran liegt.


----------



## Grimsey (9 März 2010)

Hier nochmal 2 Screenshots von dieser komischen Sache...werde dann wohl mal SIEMENS bemühen.


----------



## Paule (9 März 2010)

Grimsey schrieb:


> ...werde dann wohl mal SIEMENS bemühen.


 


Grimsey schrieb:


> Haben SP1 ohne Hotfix drauf. Kann mir bald nicht vorstellen das es daran liegt, aber man weiß ja nie.


 
Bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass das die erste Antwort von Siemens ist. Hotfix installieren!

Ich nehme an Du bist schon auf die einzelnen Objekte mit der Maus gegangen > rechte Taste > *ganz* nach hinten. Und das bei jedem solange bis das gewünschte Feld das vorne sein soll übrig ist. Mit eins nach hinten hatte ich schon oft Schwierigkeiten.

Wären verschiedenen Bilder eine Option?
Du hättest ein Bild mit Deinen symbolischen Ausgabefeldern und auf Wunsch einfach ein anderes Bild anwählen das gleich ausschaut, aber andere Ausgabefelder besitzt.


----------



## PN/DP (9 März 2010)

*Animation->Bedienbarkeit*

Hallo Grimsey,

in WinCC flexible sind Symbolische *E*/A-Felder etwas störrisch, was das Überdecken mit einfachen Objekten betrifft.
Dein Problem kenne ich. Solange das Symbolische *E*/A-Feld *bedienbar* ist, wird es weder unsichtbar, noch kann man 
es überdecken. Offensichtlich hat hier die Bedienbarkeit Vorrang vor der Sichtbarkeit. 

Meine Lösung seit WCCf2007:
Animation->Sichtbarkeit *plus Animation->Bedienbarkeit* (am einfachsten mit der gleichen Variable).

Gruß
Harald


----------



## Grimsey (10 März 2010)

Danke für Eure Antworten,

@Paule: hab ich bereits alles durch  hilft leider nicht

@PN/DP: Sichtbarkeit und Bedienbarkeit sind beide bereits benutzt. Es liegen mehrere E/A-Felder übereinander und diese sind voneinander abhängig was Bedienbarkeit und Sichtbarkeit angeht. Ich hab Deine schon recht viel an Funktionalität reingepackt


----------



## Paule (10 März 2010)

Das heißt Du rufst jetzt Siemens an?
Ich hoffe Du teilst uns die Antwort mit.


----------



## sailor (10 März 2010)

Hallo, 
das Problem hatte ich auch schon. Laut damaliger Auskunft von Siemens gibt es in Runtime nur 1 Ebene. Im Gegensatz zum Engineering. Von WINCC (7.0) kenne ich es so, daß das zuletzt geöffnete Objekt immer in den Vordergrund (Ebene 0?) gestellt wird. Bein WINCCFlex bin ich noch nicht dahintergestiegen, warum das eine Bild vorn und das andere hinten ist. Irgendwie hab ich es halt dann zurechgerückt. Aber die Reihenfolge ändert sich auch z.B. beim Reorganisieren o.ä..Also Aufpassen.
Soweit meine Erfahrungen. Hab dann WINCC genommen. Ansonsten möchte ich auf die Wunschliste WINCCFlex verweisen . 
Gruß
Sailor


----------

